# Last offer



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone want to go tomorrow, experience not necessary but helps. I will be flyfishing only. Also if any experienced flyfishermen wants to split a trip to south florida end of August let me know. I have Action Craft 1720 Flyfisher and new F150 Four Door. Split gas and board for South Florida trip.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Deltacreek I would like to go but I am in Birmingham, I will be down on the 8/8 an 8/9 and would be happy to split or more gas and all expenses. I do have experience. If you are interested. I generally fish out of a kayak in little lagoon or around Big Logoon state park.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Hit me up when you get here. We will go after them. PM me if you will.


----------

